# Is this a dodgy seed bank



## cjf2612 (Jan 30, 2007)

I ordered some seeds from Nottingham Seed bank three weeks ago but they havent turned up.NSB dont answer my emails and the phone, when not engaged just rings and rings and rings.  Can anybody tell me if this bank is a pukka one of a floppy dog.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

*Sorry man never heard of them before. This is why you should always buy from a seedbank that everyone else buys from. Man i hope that you get your seeds or a refund. Let us know how you make out man. *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 5, 2008)

bad news dude, i`ve never heard of them either.
going by the name it sounds like they`re on my end of the pond man....
any joy yet?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 5, 2008)

isnt Nottingham where robin hood lived???   taking from the rich and giving to the poor??


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 5, 2008)

Yo Ho cjf2612,
   I would look at the time zones, and consider what time I was trying to contact them. Three weeks is certainly long enough that you have given them the benifit of the doubt. Like I said check what time it is their time,  and try a call or two. After that write them a letter. Don't belly up too soon, but be ready to be disappointed. I sure do hope you get it worked out. Like what the others said here. Stick with the site here, and ask who is reputable. No one here will guide you wrong at least not on purpose. Good Luck dude.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 5, 2008)

I've only ever heard of one other person ordering from nsb and he also had the same treatment, unfortunately though nsb does not ship to usa, so anyone who sends them cash, they will keep it.

What seeds did you order bro, hope they weren't too pricey.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 6, 2008)

never trust the Brittish...
and i doubt these dudes are giving anything their mothers never mind the poor!


----------

